# Помогите оценить инструменты



## gembird (17 Май 2010)

Уважаемые музыканты!
В наследство от деда остались 2 следующие инструмента:






















Так как я не имею малейшего понятия что они из себя представляют прошу вас, как специалистов, разъяснить что это за инструменты и какова их приблизительная стоимость.
Состояние вроде хорошее, хранились в футляре.
Может кому то нужнее чем мне. Помогите пожалуйста.
Заранее большое спасибо.


----------



## gembird (18 Май 2010)

Уважаемые, огромная просьба написать хоть какую то информацию по поводу данных инструментов (кол-во регистров, басов и т.д.), так как я в этом деле вообще не бум бум.
Еще хотелось бы узнать приблизительный год выпуска и информацию по поводу фирмы производителя, особенно первого аппарата.
Буду благодарен за ваши ответы.


----------



## zet10 (18 Май 2010)

Выпуск конец 40-х начало 50-х годов.,пр-во Германии,размер 4/4 и 1/2...цена такого" добра" максимум 3 тыс.руб,а возможно и вообще их надо отнести на помойку,если требуют ремонта(т.к ремонт вам встанет в тридорога).К сожалению на антиквариат они не потянут)).Может просто вам есть смысл подарить каким нибудь местным нуждающимся ,все какая то польза будет!


----------



## grigoriys (18 Май 2010)

zet10 писал:


> цена такого" добра" максимум 3 тыс.руб


за каждый?


----------



## scottishbox (18 Май 2010)

Как бы не за оба...


----------

